# Old target bow vs. New "hybrid" bow



## elceedee (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi People!

Thanks for reading my first post.

I recently restarted compound archery again after about a year of absence. I am a beginner shooter and have only about 3/4 of a year shooting experience. ( unfortunate kitesurfing accident, don't ask  )

My question is as follows.
I am contemplating replacing my bow. I now shoot a 2004 Hoyt Ultra Elite.

While I am aware I have not even scratched the surface of the ability of the bow, I wonder how my current bow holds up to a modern bow like a Hoyt Defiant 34 ?

I have little dreams of ever reaching the big podium with my shooting. I shoot for fun and usually shoot indoor. Range is 18 or 25 meters. I hope to also venture in shooting 3D and maybe even some trickshots ( youtube ruined me, I know ). I will not be hunting with it, it's just not a thing in the Netherlands. 
I'd like to have the feeling of a brand new bow in my life and am not yet willing to spend the huge bucks for a Hoyt Podium or Hyperedge ( not a big fan of nocking arrows on shoot through risers anyway ). I would like to stick to Hoyt, though I am open to other suggestions. My current bow requires investments to keep shooting safely which pulls my decision to the nearer future. 

- How does a "midrange" modern "hybrid"( because of the DFX cams making a 34" feel like a 37" ATA ) bow compare to the accuracy of a top of the line target bow from 2004?

( I am aware of the "shoot what suits you" idea, with which I agree wholeheartedly. Unfortunately, stock in local stores are low and so is my expertise in "what suits me" ) 

Thanks for your replies !


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

the defiant 34 is an ok bow, your 2004 ultra elite is a better target bow. there is a newer bow out there from Germany called ok archery and if you watch the used target bows on archery talk you probably can get a dst40 or 36 in the price of $1,000.00 or less ,those german bows shoot great .good luck,Pete53


----------



## CGcook (Nov 25, 2012)

You said it best yourself "While I am aware I have not even scratched the surface of the ability of the bow" Don't get caught up in the hype of a new bow making you shoot better because it won't. the older ultra elites are amazing bows. 90% of archery is the nut behind the bow. Take that $1000 you would spend on a new bow and go higher a coach or take a year of lessons then when your struggling to get the bow to meet your needs then its time to upgrade. Archery is a sport that revolves around the athlete behind the bow, not the equipment that he or she wields.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You can get a newer target bow, but you can't get a better target bow than the Ultra Elite. It's one of the best target bow designs ever. New bows are always fun, but they are not always a better choice. If you get a new bow, keep your Ultra Elite. It's a great back up bow.


----------



## elceedee (Oct 25, 2015)

Great Responses, thanks!

To be fair, I understand the bow will not make me shoot better. I guess the question is, will it make me shoot worse? I am not looking to upgrade to improve scores, I'm looking to upgrade for more versatility and more important FUN ( gearhead ). Aread's advice is a good one in that sense, keep both. 

The question was more aimed at the technical side of things ( sorry if this was not clear in my initial question).
*My idea behind it is that over 10 years of development ( and inherently 10 years of crazy marketing techtalk hype ) could make a modern hybrid/hunting bow as accurate as an older target bow. If not, why not? What edge does the older bow have over something modern ?*

I can see the ultra elite having a shoot through riser design, promoting stiffness. Have modern aluminium alloys, reinforcement placement and design not made up for this yet ?
The old cable guards promote more cam lean than the current zero-torque system
Limbs may age differently, new limbs might be more "tuned" to eachother. 
etc. etc.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Which one will fit you the best at your optimum form? If you are 6 feet tall, the longer ATA would tend to fit a little better. If you are 5 feet tall, you may do better with a shorter ATA bow.

General guide is that, at full draw, the string makes a 90 degree angle. This usually allows you to anchor with the nock below your eye and your nose on the string with your head erect. This may require that you get your coach's help or if you don't have a coach, video yourself shooting.

"DFX cams making a 34" feel like a 37" ATA". This may make the bow feel like a longer bow, but I don't think it can make it fit you like a longer bow. If you are hunting, a shorter bow might make sense, but for target shooting, the longer bow gives you a little advantage.

JMHO,
Allen


----------

